# Source for wheelbarrow tub?



## Dune (Aug 18, 2009)

I remember my father made a plywood body for a wheel barrow that had rusted away. It came out nice, and we used it for many years.


----------



## WayneB (Aug 18, 2009)

Harbor Freight has a page full of welders, the rod doesn't list LD or HD Polyethylene though, you would probably need to use scraps to weld with.
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=plastic+weld&Submit=Go


----------



## pybyr (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a fairly large (8-10 cu ft- I forget) True Temper poly tub wheelbarrow that's only a few years old, but the poly tub was broken by an impact last winter.  

I've googled around but not yet found anyone who seems to sell just the tubs for wheelbarrows- and also, how to not get whacked on shipping an oversized, though light, item if I tried to order it from the Mfgr.  

Anyone ever been down that path and found a source/ solution that I have not come across yet?

thanks


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 8, 2009)

Try welding it back together.  You could probably use some poly pipe for donor rod.


----------



## pybyr (Oct 8, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Try welding it back together.  You could probably use some poly pipe for donor rod.



Interesting idea- I know in concept that plastics are welded, but I am not familiar with the details of how to go about it and achieve good results (what tool/ temp do you use to heat, etc.).  any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## NoPaint (Oct 8, 2009)

JB Weld is some stronggggg stuff if its not too bad.  I would even consider putting it all back together with JB if it was mine.  Don't do anything I say I am just saying what I would do!


----------



## pybyr (Oct 8, 2009)

NoPaint said:
			
		

> JB Weld is some stronggggg stuff if its not too bad.  I would even consider putting it all back together with JB if it was mine.  Don't do anything I say I am just saying what I would do!



I don't think it'd get a good bond to the polyethylene; AFAIK, there aren't any adhesives (at least on the consumer market) that really will form a strong bond with poly.  Glad if someone can point me to something that I have not heard about yet that will.


----------



## LLigetfa (Oct 8, 2009)

Forget about JB Weld.  You need real heat to actually weld it.  You can preheat the poly with a heat gun and melt it with a high wattage soldering iron or gun.  Google for ideas.

I welded a snowmobile gas tank with milk bottle plastic for donor rod.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 9, 2009)

I got some stuff at NAPA that welds plastic together. Can't remember  the name. Stuff is awesome. Maybe that and rivit some tin over the crack.


----------



## Gooserider (Oct 9, 2009)

HF sells a plastic welding kit that consists of an air heater that connects to your air compressor to give a concentrated hot air blast - you use it sort of like a gas welding torch.  While it works well on the right sort of plastics,  all plastics can be welded in this way, it depends on what the exact type of plastic is.

I would be somewhat suprised to find a source for just the wheelbarrow tub, other than possibly the store you purchased it from.  You WILL get nailed on the shipping unless you can find a place that does free "ship to store" type stuff - UPS and friends charge a lot for oversized packages, which the tub would be, regardless of weight, and there really isn't a way around that.

Other than going to where you purchased it, I would say your best bet is to either repair the tub you have, make your own "home brew" tub replacement to fit on the chassis, or bite the bullet and purchase a complete new wheelbarrow.

Gooserider


----------



## JustWood (Oct 9, 2009)

How about going to the transfer station and telling the operators to watch out for one and set it aside. Take a box of doughnuts to sweeten' them up.
How about a craigslist wanted ad for a broken wheelbarrow.


----------



## blades (Oct 9, 2009)

Got the same problem happen same way last winter have not fixed it yet.


----------



## Later (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a poly garden cart that I used for wood hauling and  I got a bit energetic tossing splits into it. Gorilla tape has held for a couple of years although I only use the cart for garden tasks now.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 10, 2009)

Just spend the $30.00 or $40.00 its going to cost to ship a tub in and go to Lowes or HD and buy a complete new one. Then you have back up parts for it.


----------

